# Online CBT program for SA, has anyone tried it?



## Lokis Whispers (Feb 24, 2012)

So recently on the social anxiety subreddit, someone posted a link to https://www.learntolive.com which seems to be an online course to overcome social anxiety. The price is normally $149, but there's a coupon code that makes it free, and since I didn't have to enter in any credit card information after entering the code, I decided to give it a shot. Has anyone had any experiences with the site or made good progress using the program? I'd love to know what I'm getting into :b

(If you wanna try it too, the coupon code is FREECBT .)


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh thanks for sharing the coupon, no harm in trying it


----------



## raquelmonroe (May 18, 2010)

Thank you so much for this code! I thought their free trial had ended this is truly a blessing <3


----------



## asc (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!

I'm gonna try it too. Just finished signing up.


----------



## natalienoodles (Aug 30, 2011)

Going to try this out, thank you!


----------



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

I thought CBT worked by having someone physically interact with you. I lack the discipline to focus enough on making this work.


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Great thread. Another good one is MoodGym, which has been shown in a controlled randomized trial to successfully reduce symptoms of depression and anxiety, though I'm not sure about SA but I'm guessing the methodology is the same.

Plus, it's free too. I'm currently using it. Will report about its efficacy maybe a month from now.

https://moodgym.anu.edu.au/welcome


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

ShawnB said:


> I thought CBT worked by having someone physically interact with you. I lack the discipline to focus enough on making this work.


Actually, these computerized CBT versions have been shown to be just as effective as therapist-led care for social phobia, generalized anxiety, and mild to moderate depression.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22963595

I'm a psych research nerd so I usually want some statistics on the efficacy of a recommended practice or therapy before actually trying it.


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

This is the site that the above study used to treat social anxiety. It's also free.

I'm also using this and it's pretty good so far. I'm currently preparing to do some exposure. Feeling nervous and curious.

https://ecouch.anu.edu.au/welcome


----------



## Wildman (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the link and code. This looks surprising legitimate. Not sure I understand why they are giving this free coupon, but I'll definitely be looking into it!


----------



## DatRobot (Nov 21, 2013)

Ricardomg93 said:


> Oh thanks for sharing the coupon, no harm in trying it


LOL thanks for the laugh. :clap

Also thanks OP already tried it out. Will keep going and see how it works. Optimistic. :teeth


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

Is it still accepting the coupons? How have people been liking it?


----------

